# Bed tank



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Could someone give me plans for a bed tank... headboard...Drawers underneath bed could take out put tanks?

Bed looks like this sort of drawers are bigger though


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

You would wake up with damp sheets :3 best way to do it would be cut the drawer doors off and make them all into plywood tanks but still that's a lot of evaporation soaking into a mattress and it could get moldy


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Varkolak said:


> You would wake up with damp sheets :3 best way to do it would be cut the drawer doors off and make them all into plywood tanks but still that's a lot of evaporation soaking into a mattress and it could get moldy


True didn`t think of it. You could put a glass top on the tank.

Here is my plan:

Edit: Won`t take plan from google sketchup. Sorry


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Even with a top any where air leaks, the water will go and your sheets will attract it because of the fabric being dry and the nature of these things - dip a corner of a napkin in water and you'll see what i mean, it will catch any little bit of fabric and soak it all


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

What if I put fabric on top of the tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ummm, how much time do you spend looking at your bed??

Varkolak is right - it's called capillary action.


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

If i were you i would scratch the tank being the main "frame" of the bed and maybe go with something a bit different but in the same general idea... But it wont be cheap by any means.. Like i said instead of the tank being the "frame" and everything on top why not have a custom headboard made out of plexi or acrylic? Imho that would be a WAY cool thing to do the hole thing wouldnt have to be plexi/acrylic maybe from the matress down the "stand(cant be seen to much)" and a side entrence from either side to get to your pump. And custom tank above all that.. I prob wouldnt go with glass in cass of a "hit" or other things that can happen while in bed > But if you can imagine it like the way i can see it would be one amazing addition to a bedroom!


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Good luck doing water changes and other regular maintenance without getting your sheets all wet. 

I think it's generally a bad idea to put an aquarium in a piece of furniture that is regularly slept on/sat on/etc etc...  I personally for instance like to be able to throw myself onto a bed without being afraid that I might accidentally break a tank. It would at the very least cause unnecessary stress to the fish... Also you have to run wires in there for the lights...

In short, I think the idea is totally nuts and I wouldn't ever recommend anybody to do such a thing.


----------

